# 2 berth end lounge?



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi,
Do Autotrail do a smallish (two berth?) end lounge model?
If so, what is the version called?

Cheers Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I expect that would be the Tracker, starts around 6m.

cabby


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

chilly said:


> Hi,
> Do Autotrail do a smallish (two berth?) end lounge model?
> If so, what is the version called?
> 
> Cheers Chris


The smallest they do currently is the Apache 634 which is a tad over 7m. Very nice van though - feels very spacious and airy inside and very well equipped for the price.

Not sure if there will be an end lounge Tracker this year as there is a rumour of a new layout in that range for 2013


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Autotrail website here


----------

